# NEED HELP with AMNPS (Pellet Smoker)  Please



## rob sicc (Aug 5, 2015)

I've read a number of threads about the AMNPS (Pellet Smoker) and I am a little overwhelmed.  I am also still confused because I need to know at the lowest level, how to use it.

I want to cold smoke.  Do I take the 5x8 AMNPS (Pellet Smoker) tray and put it in my offset firebox.  then light it and the smoke will pass through to the CC?  Or should I put it in the bottom of my cooking chamber and light it there?  How low a temp can I smoke with it?  is it the only heat and smoke source?  

I'm sorry for all of the questions.  I have been thinking of building a smoke house to cold smoke jerky but this seems like it would save me some effort.with my heat source for the smoke house.  How big of a CC will the 5x8 AMNPS (Pellet Smoker) work in?

One last question off topic.  I will be making jerky in the smokehouse.  If I don't use curing salt, is the cold smoking out for me?  I heard that smoking needs to get the temp up over 150 degrees.  Is that still true even after brining in soy sauce over night.?  If I need curing salt, how much?  I would rather avoid using it so I may stick to dehydrating first. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## mummel (Aug 6, 2015)

Rob send Todd Johnson a message with these questions.  He is the owner of A-Maze-N and a great guy.  He will get you whatever info you need.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 6, 2015)

Rob,

Though I don't have an offset smoker, yes I would assume you put the AMNPS in your fire box.  It's best to separate the AMNPS from the meat source as far as you reasonably can.  You can smoke at pretty low temps.  Many smoke late evenings or early mornings.  Many wait until winter time to cold smoke just so they don't have to fight with summer temps.  Yes it will be the only heat and smoke source.   If you burn pellets, you will see that the chamber's temp might be up to 10 degrees higher than your ambient temp.   If you plan to only cold smoke, you might consider using their dust and it's smoke generator for it will create a heat less than the pellet.   For many of us, we use the pellet smoker for we do both cold and hot smoking,  thus using pellets is the way to go.

Hopefully others will chime in to help answer your other questions.


----------

